# Snake Feeding



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

In one of the other threads I said I would try capturing some snake feeding on video. So I did. Now I'm just trying to get Photobucket to allow me to upload these videos properly. That stupid site pisses me off, haha. But not as much as YouTube so we're good.

ANYWAY.

So far I've only been able to get one of the three videos up.

Now. It's not a full video from start to finish. But it gives you an idea at least.

So. This is my irian jaya carpet python, Irwin. (Yes, he is named after Steve Irwin. He is also the snake featured in my signature.) And yes, I am feeding in his enclosure. Some people don't like doing this. But I have zero problems at the end of the day and feel comfortable doing it. PLUS. I feed at night after turning the lights out. (I only turned the lights on for this quick video.) So it's just embracing his natural instincts.

Here's the video.



As the others get uploaded I'll post them.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

beautiful snake and cool vid


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

looks easy enough feeding with Homeostats.
Did i spell it right?
Good vid


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

thats pretty sweet. He looked startled at first, then was like, wait a second I know what that is.... BAM. lol


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha, yeah. Well he was probably thrown off a bit by the light. And he knows what a camera is. He doesn't like them all too much. I think it's the flash that gets to him, lol. (Good thing this was just a video and no flash was used, heh.) Plus I whacked him in the nose with it, haha.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Beautiful IJCP Anyways are you going to get him habituated to feeding in a seperate enclosure. You have inspired me to post vids of snake feeding, expect them around five!


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Omnius said:


> Beautiful IJCP Anyways are you going to get him habituated to feeding in a seperate enclosure. You have inspired me to post vids of snake feeding, expect them around five!


can't wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice, he strikes so fast...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I can't seem to get the other two videos uploaded. How f*cking annoying is that? Haha.

I don't intend to start feeding him in a separate enclosure. I feed at night and handle during the day so there is no confusion about what is food and what is not in that respect. He knows my smell and knows the smell of the food - we're pretty distinct. And seeing as how I'm a bit of a hand washing/sanitizer fanatic I never have random animal smells on my hands when I'm handling. So again, no issue. For me it's all just a lot easier this way.

I should also add that I don't worry about him consuming any substrate because of the way he feeds. (Though I don't worry about ingestion of substate with my boa or cornsnake, either.)


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

That was a hell of a feeding response!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

burton12387 said:


> That was a hell of a feeding response!


Snakes are pretty intense like that. All three of my snakes that I have are pretty much like that.

They're amazing creatures.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Cool video! I like playing a game when feeding our snakes ... I try to "guess" when they are going to launch themselves at the prey! They are so quick! LOL


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> Cool video! I like playing a game when feeding our snakes ... I try to "guess" when they are going to launch themselves at the prey! They are so quick! LOL


If you want to make it a real game and really interesting dangle the prey from between your teeth by its tail!


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

nice video, is the carpet an ijcp or a jcp looked like a jungle to me but i saw someone say ijcp either way the carpet looks good


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I agree that it looks very 'jungle'. It was sold to me as an ij and when he was smaller he showed very different colours. I don't really know what to think. BUT. It was originally a pet store buy, so I'm not too surprised that it's of sketchy origin/id... I think the incandescent light just makes him look more yellow than he is though in that particular vid.

I'm not sure, lol.

Seeing as he's just a random piece of a personal collection though and I have no intention of breeding him it's alright.

He could always be a hybrid too.


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

hes a nice looking snake either way if you dont want to breed it then i wouldnt worry about what he is


----------

